# Haven't posted in a long time



## coastalconn (Jul 7, 2016)

Things have been crazy busy for me as the restaurant peeks in the summer time.  Anyways still getting out every morning and trying to make the most of it.  Thanks for looking and comments welcome..

1



Mourning Dove 7_7 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



Snowy Egret 7_5 Landing by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



George III flight 7_4 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Barn Swallow in flight 7_5 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5



Osprey 7_4 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

6



Red Winged Black Bird 6_28 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

7



Mockingbird in flight 7_4 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 7, 2016)

Excellent set.
Good to hear you're busy. 
Looks like the New D500 and 500mm is working out well.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 8, 2016)

Nice set do you still get to see/photograph goerge .jr


----------



## baturn (Jul 8, 2016)

Superior!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 8, 2016)

Dang,  those are nice


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 8, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.
> Good to hear you're busy.
> Looks like the New D500 and 500mm is working out well.





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set do you still get to see/photograph goerge .jr





baturn said:


> Superior!





jcdeboever said:


> Dang,  those are nice


Thanks everyone! @ZombiesniperJr it seems that George Jr. Left the scene about 3 weeks ago after the baby bunny incident. I have not seen home since.


----------



## Overread (Jul 8, 2016)

I don't comment half as much on your photography as I should - though I can say that there's a handful of photographers who I consider it a privilege and a joy to know (even if only a little through the net) and to see their works and you're up there in that list!

Inspirational work as always and great to see!


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 8, 2016)

Overread said:


> I don't comment half as much on your photography as I should - though I can say that there's a handful of photographers who I consider it a privilege and a joy to know (even if only a little through the net) and to see their works and you're up there in that list!
> 
> Inspirational work as always and great to see!



Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## spiralout462 (Jul 8, 2016)

Really unique "in flight" images!  Great work as usual.


----------



## weepete (Jul 9, 2016)

Cracking set


----------



## Bamps (Jul 9, 2016)

Excellent set!!


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 9, 2016)

Kris, great set of images as usual.  I think the egret is my favourite out of this group.

Glad to hear business is good.  Hopefully it won't interfere too much with your photography. 

WesternGuy


----------



## Braineack (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello God, It's me again: Braineack.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 9, 2016)

How you get a barn swallow in flight is pretty amazing.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jul 9, 2016)

So awesome. 

Do you own/run/work a restaurant?

My feet are BURNING right now just put in 15 hrs lol.


----------



## annamaria (Jul 10, 2016)

Great set! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sashbar (Jul 10, 2016)

Great set as always


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 10, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Really unique "in flight" images!  Great work as usual.





Bamps said:


> Excellent set!!





weepete said:


> Cracking set





annamaria said:


> Great set!





sashbar said:


> Great set as always


Thanks for all the kind words!



WesternGuy said:


> Kris, great set of images as usual.  I think the egret is my favourite out of this group.
> Glad to hear business is good.  Hopefully it won't interfere too much with your photography.
> WesternGuy


Thanks WG.  I have it set up pretty well, so for now I'm still getting 2 days off a week, of course as always subject to change 


Braineack said:


> Hello God, It's me again: Braineack.





jcdeboever said:


> How you get a barn swallow in flight is pretty amazing.


First you have to find them.  Then I observe their flight patterns at that specific location.  I've gotten them with many other cameras, but the D500 makes it easier for sure...


OGsPhotography said:


> So awesome.
> Do you own/run/work a restaurant?
> My feet are BURNING right now just put in 15 hrs lol.


I'm the Exec Chef (and more) here Bee and Thistle Inn & Lounge


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 10, 2016)

Flight patters on Barn Swallow's make me dizzy.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't know how you photos always seem to improve!!! 

The looks like a pretty fancy joint you work at! Will they let me in if I'm muddy, grimy, smell like old pond water, and dragging a camera bag behind me?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jul 10, 2016)

Amazing menu man!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 10, 2016)

Amazing Set.I am totally convinced a swallow is a fancy name for a bat because they sure fly like one.


----------



## CarlosFrazao (Jul 11, 2016)

Totally awesome once again


----------



## goooner (Jul 11, 2016)

Never get tired of looking at your stuff. Makes me want to reach that level, probably never will, but will die trying 

Excellent set, as always.


----------



## gckless (Jul 15, 2016)

Great stuff, as usual. I'm sure the D500 really helped with that swallow. I watch those guys sometimes and wonder how anyone captures anything remotely sharp or in frame with a telephoto of those guys.


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 15, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> I don't know how you photos always seem to improve!!!
> The looks like a pretty fancy joint you work at! Will they let me in if I'm muddy, grimy, smell like old pond water, and dragging a camera bag behind me?


Sure we would, you would look just like the chef 


OGsPhotography said:


> Amazing menu man!


Thanks, I've been in high end fine dining my entire career.  I try to keep it relatively simple and focus on fresh local ingredients and uniqueness..


DarkShadow said:


> Amazing Set.I am totally convinced a swallow is a fancy name for a bat because they sure fly like one.


I agree 


CarlosFrazao said:


> Totally awesome once again





goooner said:


> Never get tired of looking at your stuff. Makes me want to reach that level, probably never will, but will die trying
> Excellent set, as always.


Thanks!


gckless said:


> Great stuff, as usual. I'm sure the D500 really helped with that swallow. I watch those guys sometimes and wonder how anyone captures anything remotely sharp or in frame with a telephoto of those guys.


The D500 does help, but I've gotten them with other cameras as well.  It is much tougher with the 500 F4 then say a 300 F4, because you are swinging around so much weight.  I can try much longer with the 300 F4, but after 30 minutes or so with the 500 I tend to be in pain for a solid 24 hours..


----------

